# Samba-User ohne Unix-User



## Deadshadow (16. Juni 2005)

morgen,

ist es möglich, einen Samba-User ohne einen Linux-User zu erstellen? 
ich stelle mir folgendes vor: in der etc/samba/smbusers definiere ich einfach z.B. 

```
linux_user01 = samba_user01 samba_user02 samba_user03
```

ja, das müsste gehen. Aber um das Passwort für die samba_user zu definieren, brauche ich doch den Befehl "smbpasswd linux_user01"... und für diesen Befehl brauchts nach meinem Wissen einen linux_user auf dem Rechner.

wie seht ihr das?

danke


----------

